# The Keyboard letters on graphite models are rubbing off?



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

I see a post over at Amazon about a number of people experiencing this with only a couple weeks ownership. Has this happened to anyone over here? Boy, I'm really starting to regret the graphite choice over white. First, the heat issue and now the keyboard letters rubbing off. Haven't seen any reports of this happening to white versions.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

There is a thread already discussing this:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,35362.0.html


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

StarGazer said:


> I see a post over at Amazon about a number of people experiencing this with only a couple weeks ownership. Has this happened to anyone over here? Boy, I'm really starting to regret the graphite choice over white. First, the heat issue and now the keyboard letters rubbing off. Haven't seen any reports of this happening to white versions.


Yes, the keyboard letters and the direction arrows on the graphite has been reported here also. Some have thought it was because of using their fingernail to press the button so that they don't hit any other buttons. And, the slow page turn problem (not always heat related at all) has been reported in white K3s also. But, don't get discouraged about the K3. It's a great unit and there are many more good ones than there are defective ones.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

Xopher said:


> There is a thread already discussing this:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,35362.0.html


Oops, sorry all. Normally I do a search first. Only on my second cup of coffee.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Yes, the keyboard letters and the direction arrows on the graphite has been reported here also. Some have thought it was because of using their fingernail to press the button so that they don't hit any other buttons. And, the slow page turn problem (not always heat related at all) has been reported in white K3s also. But, don't get discouraged about the K3. It's a great unit and there are many more good ones than there are defective ones.


Only thing that concerns me as the Amazon post had said was that if it's a design flaw specific to the graphite line, all of them will be susceptible to this. No amount of returns/exchanges will matter.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

It's not from fingernails.  I have the Dx graphite with the larger buttons and do not use my fingernails to turn the page.  At the moment I actually don't have any fingernails to use.  My page forward button graphic is almost gone.  Very disappointing actually and not sure what to do about it.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

my KDX menu, back and forward page turn arrow are getting pretty faint.  in my case it's certainly not related to fingernails scraping it off.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It's not just Kindles; the lettering on my universal remote is getting worn off, as are the markings on several other devices I have. Unless the makrings are engraved and filled, I think all of them will disappear in time.

My K3 does not show any wear so far, and I have to use finger- and thumbnails to press the keys (but it's only been two weeks).


Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Whether and how fast such things wear off may also be a function of your personal pH. . . . . .


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am also curious about the key buttons themself. I now got my 4th K3, 3 replacements, 2 of them had smooth painted buttons, shiny like the case. The other 2, including the one I got today have fuzzy powdery feeling rubbery buttons. I don't know how to explain better, but they are lighter in color and just feel powdery. When I rub on those lightly with my finger, it leaves a white dust, not sure if from my fingers or the buttons. So I am wondering if the rubbing off happens more on those fuzzy buttons that almost look like they are unfinished, or the smooth ones. 

I can't be the only one that got kindles with those fuzzy things.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

My buttons aren't fuzzy, but they're not smooth, either.  I've been using mine for about 2 weeks now, and no paint coming off any of the buttons.

Shari


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I've worn the letters off more than a couple of computer keyboards over the years - especially dark/black models with white/light lettering printed on the keys.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

The problem appears though that some people are reporting this happening after just two weeks of ownership. This is not normal and is most definitely a defect. And all of these reports concern the graphites. Not once have I seen anyone with a white model report this issue.

I will be keeping my eyes on my Kindle buttons to be sure.


----------



## Greystorm (Sep 14, 2010)

Atunah said:


> 2 of them had smooth painted buttons, shiny like the case. The other 2, including the one I got today have fuzzy powdery feeling rubbery buttons. I don't know how to explain better, but they are lighter in color and just feel powdery.


My wife has a WiFi only and I have a 3G K3 and hers has the shiny buttons and mine has the rubbery buttons. I find it really odd that two of the same product come built differently.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

I also have the rubbery buttons and see the white powdery stuff when I rub them (assuming it's from my skin, keyboard might be similar to a nail filer?).

I wonder if the rubbery buttons are more prone to paint fading than the shiny ones? Perhaps they forgot to put on that extra coating on the keyboard?

EDIT: Been looking up some pictures from the web and it seems that the Kindle should have plastic keys, not rubbery-looking ones. The keys look shiny and don't look as gray or "clay-ish" as my keys do:


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't noticed a problem (yet), but I've been keeping an eye on this thread because I'm concerned that this may happen to my Kindle. I have the graphite WiFi only and just checked my keys. They definitely feel different than the casing but I don't know if I'd say they are rubbery, just not as smooth. I think "clay-ish" (to borrow from fairy_dreams) is a pretty accurate description.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

The photo posted is interesting. None of the keys on my k3 3G+ wifi are concave. They all round up exactly like the k2, except a they are graphite color and no row of numbers.


----------



## eneisch (Mar 22, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Whether and how fast such things wear off may also be a function of your personal pH. . . . . .


I agree that "personal pH" can be a factor in these things. I have known people who have worn the preset radio buttons in there car all the way down to the white plastic underneath! If your body is more acidic than is normal, it is possible.

However, for it to happen so quickly (after only a couple of weeks use) cannot be considered normal.

BTW - I have the rougher feeling keyboard buttons. They are definitely not as smote as the page turn keys. Have not noticed any wear yet, but I have not used the keyboard too much. That may chain as I recently downloaded Shuffled Row and Every Word

Maybe we can set up a poll to see how may have rough or smooth keyboards, and how many have lettering wearing off?


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

The buttons on my launch graphite K3 are just like in the image. They have a distinct bump in the middle, with a very thin rim of flat border on the edge. That image is showing the bumps, not dents 

No wear and teat on mine. Of course I usually press the page next button above or below the little arrow icon, and the rest of the buttons get little use other than the home and back keys, both of which look factory new. My buttons are the same color as the surrounding finish, they have a finer granularity than the finish though. They are definitely not a glossy plastic or anything, nor as rubbery as the back of the K3.

But anyway, even if the lettering rubs off, I find it hard to imagine I would suddenly forget which button is which, and a decal skin ought to suffice for the larger, more often used buttons.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

Someone needs to post pictures of both kinds of buttons. Here's mine, though I wasn't trying to take a picture of the buttons so it's not a good shot of them.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Huh... the thing I noticed in both of those photos is the little bump on the lower part of two of the keys - the F and the J. You can see it clearly on both photos.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

Tam said:


> Huh... the thing I noticed in both of those photos is the little bump on the lower part of two of the keys - the F and the J. You can see it clearly on both photos.


Do the others not have these? They're just the "home row" indicators, though I don't know how anyone would touch type on a Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My K3 has the little bumps on F and J . . . . probably not of great use for sighted users, but they might be helpful for the visually impaired. . .actual braille would be better. . . . .


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My K3 has the little bumps on F and J . . . . probably not of great use for sighted users, but they might be helpful for the visually impaired. . .actual braille would be better. . . . .


Mine is the same way...I have a white 3G, BTW.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My K3 has the little bumps on F and J . . . . probably not of great use for sighted users, but they might be helpful for the visually impaired. . .actual braille would be better. . . . .


What's funny about it it that it is probably a carryover from touch typing. Many typewriters and keyboards have them for helping the index fingers reorient to the home keys on QUERTY keyboards when you touch type, so you don't have to look away from the screen or the copy your typing.

Except with a keyboard the size of a Kindle's, I'm highly unlikely to put both my hands there in the touch typing home position.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mwb said:


> What's funny about it it that it is probably a carryover from touch typing. Many typewriters and keyboards have them for helping the index fingers reorient to the home keys on QUERTY keyboards when you touch type, so you don't have to look away from the screen or the copy your typing.
> 
> Except with a keyboard the size of a Kindle's, I'm highly unlikely to put both my hands there in the touch typing home position.


Yes and no. They're not on my DX, purchased in June of 2009. . . don't recall about my K1. . . . .so I think there was a conscious decision to add the little bumps with the K3.

That said, I can't hardly feel them. . .but then, I play guitar so have a pretty good case of finger-tip callous. . . . if I really concentrate with my eyes closed I can tell they're there. But I'd never rely on them to know what button to press. . . . .


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

mwb said:


> What's funny about it it that it is probably a carryover from touch typing. Many typewriters and keyboards have them for helping the index fingers reorient to the home keys on QUERTY keyboards when you touch type, so you don't have to look away from the screen or the copy your typing.
> 
> Except with a keyboard the size of a Kindle's, I'm highly unlikely to put both my hands there in the touch typing home position.


I wouldn't either. I have a feeling that there is an increasing number of teenagers/other people who touch type with their thumbs as a carry-over from texting on a phone.


----------



## Pippers (Sep 1, 2010)

My down arrow and the middle of 'Home' has worn off on my graphite. 

Not that it really matters to me much, the arrow buttons and volume buttons on my $250 Logitech remote wore off after a week. 

I work in IT, and pretty much everything from printers, fax machines, peoples keyboards all wear off pretty quickly. Not too concerned about it.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

The point is, it shouldn't be happening in a week or even a month.  If it happens to mine, I'll be pretty angry.  I can sit here and scratch the keys on this Dell laptop as hard as I can and not even a piece of lettering comes off, there isn't really an excuse to have test something like this.

I'm hoping mine isn't a problem, but I guess time will tell.


----------



## Pippers (Sep 1, 2010)

Depends on your use, or the amount of whatever it is on your skin.

Be prepared to be angry, because it'll happen with everything.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

Pippers said:


> Depends on your use, or the amount of whatever it is on your skin.
> 
> Be prepared to be angry, because it'll happen with everything.


I was referring to it happening within a month or two. I've never had anything I use got worn out like that, even my keyboards. PDAs, cameras, keyboards, remotes, nothing.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

I contacted CS about the "clay-ish" buttons and they replied:



> Hello,
> 
> I'm sorry for any misunderstanding caused regarding the keys of your new kindle.
> 
> ...


I see no wear yet, so it's fine. But I still find my keys very interesting...


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

fairy_dreams said:


> I contacted CS about the "clay-ish" buttons and they replied:
> 
> I see no wear yet, so it's fine. But I still find my keys very interesting...


I don't really understand what CS is trying to say... there are obviously issues with some units having faulty letters since there were reports of them fading while still in the box (protective cover had paint dust on it).

EDIT: Upon second reading, I guess they're saying everyone has the same keys and the thoughts that some had different types of keys are all placebo, because it would have nothing to do with fading paint.

Though I find it funny they said they changed the keys to stop paint from fading and now have issues.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

What exactly does that mean, "enhanced the keys"? As far as I know, this wasn't a problem with the K2. Why did they feel the need to enhance the keys? I think perhaps whatever this process is may have backfired on them.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have currently 2 K3's in the house, I still have to send one back. They most certainly have different keys. One is rubbery/powdery/whateveritscalled and the other has smooth keys almost the same than the case, same color too, while the rubbery ones look a tad lighter as they are matte. 

if I can get my camera working, I might take a pic.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

And which ones do you have to send back, and is it because of letters wearing off?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

berfles said:


> And which ones do you have to send back, and is it because of letters wearing off?


No, my stuff is not related to letters rubbing off. Smooth keys K3 was replacement #2 which has a back that sinks in towards the bottom so they send Replacement #3, which had a red paint mark on the "w" and has the rubbery letters. I haven't used either one long enough really to comment on letters coming off, but I was wondering if one type of key material is more prone to it than the other. 
I decided to send back the one with the rubbery letters as I don't like the feel of them and don't like the mark on it. It also has a very wobbly turn button and power button, so I put the other one in a cover so I don't have to deal with the back cover caving in. So I just deal as I am tired of replacements lol.

Can't take picture after all as I just can't get my old camera to work anymore. Its all I got.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

I have the graphite 3G and my keys have the same matte type finish as the case. They are definitely not a hard smooth plastic such as a computer's keyboard keys. So far I have no rubbing off of anything. I've rubbed my finger constantly across some of the keys like you would a piece of sandpaper. But so far so good. Hopefully it stays this way. I was debating to return it and just reorder the white but decided to hang onto it. I love the graphite color.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

StarGazer said:


> I have the graphite 3G and my keys have the same matte type finish as the case. They are definitely not a hard smooth plastic such as a computer's keyboard keys. So far I have no rubbing off of anything. I've rubbed my finger constantly across some of the keys like you would a piece of sandpaper. But so far so good. Hopefully it stays this way. I was debating to return it and just reorder the white but decided to hang onto it. I love the graphite color.


I'm pretty sure that's the style I have too, it's a very hard feeling material that is the same finish as the casing. When I get home I'm going to take a much better picture of the keyboard.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok, here are some closeups of my keys. Pictures are huge and over 2MB each, so beware if you're on a slow connection.

http://www.mejuba.com/FilesD/258/dcfcbbed-4a34-45a0-b53e-a1b8d3ddfcfb.jpg

http://www.mejuba.com/FilesD/258/669ea671-9c49-4338-a42d-9f2e730157ec.jpg


----------



## GreatBug (Sep 22, 2010)

berfles said:


> Ok, here are some closeups of my keys. Pictures are huge and over 2MB each, so beware if you're on a slow connection.
> 
> http://www.mejuba.com/FilesD/258/dcfcbbed-4a34-45a0-b53e-a1b8d3ddfcfb.jpg
> 
> http://www.mejuba.com/FilesD/258/669ea671-9c49-4338-a42d-9f2e730157ec.jpg


Are these the same kindle? they look the same, and the letters look beautiful


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

I've had my K3 since about Sept 15 or so (about a week?).  The bottom arrow on the 5-way is showing wear.  Its my thumbnail causing the problem, but as I press most of the keyboard buttons with my nail (but not the page turns) I'm a bit concerned.

I've tried pressing with the pads of my fingers.  Not much luck.  My great big ham hands are too slow without using the nail.  YMMV.

I suspect the differences people are seeing might have to do with thier individual button pressing techniques...

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

GreatBug said:


> Are these the same kindle? they look the same, and the letters look beautiful


Yep, same Kindle, just slightly different lighting.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

Those keys are exactly the same that I have. Anyone saying that their keys look different I would love to see photos of them such as these. Excellent job on the closeups by the way.


----------



## sams (Aug 26, 2010)

Mine have the "fuzzy"/textured feel but they are definitely not rubber. It's hard plastic like the rest of the case. I can tell this when I scratch them with my fingernail. I've had it for 2 weeks now and no rub off. Hopefully that stays that way and I didn't just jinx myself (yes I am slightly superstitious!)

I think if I were to take a macro they would probably look like berfles's because that looks to be textured like mine.


----------



## Greystorm (Sep 14, 2010)

I've got both types of keys in my household. I'll try to do some macro shots this weekend if I remember.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

Hmm. Not sure yet if my keys looks like berfles's. It would be really helpful Greystorm if you could put up some pictures of your two Kindles!


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

StarGazer said:


> Those keys are exactly the same that I have. Anyone saying that their keys look different I would love to see photos of them such as these. Excellent job on the closeups by the way.


A not too good picture of my keyboard. I think my keys look a little different.

http://newimages.fotopic.net/?iid=1f3mae&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

Hope I have posted thelink correctly.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

Darn, the pics berfles posted are no longer coming up. Don't know what happened there. I would have liked to line them up against robins just to compare.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

StarGazer said:


> Darn, the pics berfles posted are no longer coming up. Don't know what happened there. I would have liked to line them up against robins just to compare.


Odd, they still work for me.

robins777's keyboard does look a little different, texture wise. Maybe those are just worn out too, but it almost looks like they're more rubbery. I would think the more rubbery ones (if they exist) would be more prone to this than the harder buttons. It also almost looks like hers are stamped on while mine have sort of a "risen" paint effect.

Then again I could be grasping at straws, but the buttons as well as the letters seem to be slightly different. Did the buttons look like that from day one or have they worn down (and lost their shine) already? I'd be curious to see everyone else's Kindles that are losing their letters.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

Yep, they do work. Don't know why my home comp wasn't bringing them up. Oh well. But now that I'm comparing the two, they do indeed look different. Robins definitely has a more rubbery look to it. My buttons appear to be of the same material as the casing, that being hard and textured.

Perhaps this rubbery type keyboard is the one to watch out for. And if these questionable keys are in fact hard plastic keys then it looks like they were not finished over with the same type of coating/sealant that they use on the case. There's no glossiness or sheen on those keys that are pictured. They are completely flat. I would say that if anyone's keys do not look exactly the same as the case, return that unit. If nothing has rubbed off yet, they may very well in the future. Be that in days, weeks or months.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

StarGazer said:


> Yep, they do work. Don't know why my home comp wasn't bringing them up. Oh well. But now that I'm comparing the two, they do indeed look different. Robins definitely has a more rubbery look to it. My buttons appear to be of the same material as the casing, that being hard and textured.
> 
> Perhaps this rubbery type keyboard is the one to watch out for. And if these questionable keys are in fact hard plastic keys then it looks like they were not finished over with the same type of coating/sealant that they use on the case. There's no glossiness or sheen on those keys that are pictured. They are completely flat. I would say that if anyone's keys do not look exactly the same as the case, return that unit. If nothing has rubbed off yet, they may very well in the future. Be that in days, weeks or months.


Pretty much my thoughts as well.

For people with one type or another (or both), where where they made? Maybe we can track it down to a location or something, I remember stuff like this happening with a PDA I had. All the ones from the Mexico plant had a dimmer and more yellow display, while ones built in the US had a whiter and brighter display. I made someone at Best Buy dig through the entire stock until he found a US version.

If Kindles are made at more than one plant, it's possible it is a bad batch coming from an isolated location. We need to find out where they were made, who has this problem and who doesn't, and which "style" of keys these people having problems have. I was thinking of starting a poll to find out who all has this problem and which type of keys they have, and location it was built if it even applies. Maybe I'll do that when I get home.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm slightly confused. From the way I took the Amazon CS response, the clay-ish keys are the new and improved ones that will prevent letter fading and no matter how many times you try to get a replacement, you'll get this new version of the keys. So those who have the hard plastic keys that are like the front of the case have the old style. If so, I have the old style. Mine haven't faded, though, but that's probably because I don't use my nails to press any of the buttons.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't think so. My first original K3 had the fuzzy keys, my 1st replacement had the smooth keys, my 2nd replacement also had the smooth keys, my 3rd replacement had the fuzzy keys again.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

Too many terms flying around here...  Of mine and robins's, which are clayish/fuzzy/smooth?  I can't really use any of those terms to describe mine...  Mine are almost like you could file your nail on them, it's that kind of hardness/texture.  It makes a scraping sound when I drag my fingernail over it.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, I'm not sure what the term clay-ish means. That was a word used by a member not the customer service rep. I think what would really help is for those that do have key fading issues to post pictures of those keyboards. Perhaps we could see a common denominator in the look of those suspect keyboards.

From what I can see, if your keyboard keys are not a tad glossy like an eggshell paint such as the kindle itself is, but are rather flat with no sheen on them whatsoever, they might be suspect. It would seem that the keys somehow slipped by the sealing/annuling process, or whatever you may call it. Just throwing some possibilities out there. This may or may not be the case. But until Amazon can substantiate something we are left to try and figure this out ourselves.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

Yep, I'm going to make a poll when I get home.


----------



## Basket lady (Aug 19, 2010)

In looking at the three pictures that have been attached, I see one thing that I am confused about.  The Kindle case itself looks sort of glossy or shiny.  My case and keys are flat matte.  Am I seeing it differently or is it the close up?  I tried to take a picture of mine, but my camera is so old it won't take a clear short at that close of distance.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

My keys look exactly like Robin's. They look rubbery, but feel like clay. 

Now the question is, which one is more prone to paint fading?


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

Basket lady said:


> In looking at the three pictures that have been attached, I see one thing that I am confused about. The Kindle case itself looks sort of glossy or shiny. My case and keys are flat matte. Am I seeing it differently or is it the close up? I tried to take a picture of mine, but my camera is so old it won't take a clear short at that close of distance.


I'd guess a combination of the clue-up and the direct light reflecting all the little flecks. Here's a farther away shot of mine:










It's definitely a matte finish.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

I posted a poll!

I made it so that users can change their vote if anyone experiences fading in the next couple of days/weeks.

_--- created poll link_


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

fairy_dreams said:


> I posted a poll!
> 
> I made it so that users can change their vote if anyone experiences fading in the next couple of days/weeks.


Bah, so did I


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

berfles said:


> Bah, so did I


Locked yours. Sorry, you were 5 minutes too slow.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

No problem, it took me awhile to realize how to even do a poll, most places have the option when you start a new thread, not a whole different button   Plus then I left it up while I put my car in the garage.

I do think it should be edited to include where it was made and describe which pictures are what though, I still don't know what "clay" means in regards to the keys.


EDIT:  Seems fairy did edit it to describe the pictures after all.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

Oops, sorry berfles! 

I would include where it was made, but I don't know how to find that information :/


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

fairy_dreams said:


> Oops, sorry berfles!
> 
> I would include where it was made, but I don't know how to find that information :/


It says on the back where it was made, on the bottom. Mine says "Assembled in China". They all very well may be assembled there, but you never know.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

My "clay" and "plastic" say the same on the back. Assembled in China. I see no difference in the writings on it.


----------



## Greystorm (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok,

Here are some pictures of my two Kindles.

The first with more plastic feeling buttons that look and feel more like the case:



The second with more rubber feeling buttons that look more matt and feel more grippy:



Both together showing that the plastic buttons are more reflective while the rubber buttons are more matt.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

On your two, if you drag your fingernail along the space bar lightly, does it leave a mark like it's filing the nail down?  That's the kind of texture mine has.


----------



## Greystorm (Sep 14, 2010)

The "clay" one (rubbery) does, the plastic one doesn't.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

That's really interesting how you have both! I think I might return my Kindle and order a new one, but from what I've read, I don't think that the chances of getting the more "plastic" keyboard are very good.

And mine leave a small white trail when I run my fingernail across them as well. I have the "clay" kind.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

Alright, then I'm totally confused.  My pictures look like they reflect light, but my fingernail leaves a mark when I slide it across the spacebar.

I don't know how robins used his/her Kindle that much already that the keys look different than mine if we both have the same type...  Too many variables, I think I just need to see how it plays out.

Question about the 30 days thing, is that a refund thing or just a return?


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

I think it's both. Afterall, it would be inane to return a Kindle and not get a refund!


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

fairy_dreams said:


> I think it's both. Afterall, it would be inane to return a Kindle and not get a refund!


I meant an exchange or a refund, because I won't settle for a refurbed unit if I need to send it back.


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

berfles said:


> On your two, if you drag your fingernail along the space bar lightly, does it leave a mark like it's filing the nail down? That's the kind of texture mine has.


Mine leaves a mark when I drag your fingernail along the space bar.


----------



## Greystorm (Sep 14, 2010)

Just checked the Amazon product page for the Kindle and it looks like all their images show the plastic keys. The user submitted images show a mix of plastic and rubber keys.

I hate this multi sourcing thing companies do these days. For example when I bought my Macbook it was a lottery on what LCD panel manufacturer I'd get, some of which were noticeably inferior. I want a product to be as advertised, exactly the same, not with minor differences based on who they sourced components from.

I don't have a problem with either the plastic or rubber keys, it's the fact that they make different products without telling you what you'll get that bugs me.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

berfles said:


> I meant an exchange or a refund, because I won't settle for a refurbed unit if I need to send it back.


berfles,

The 30 day is the window to return a Kindle and get your money back. After the 30 days you can still exchange your Kindle any number of times if something is wrong with it up to 1 year, unless you bought the extended warranty option. But you will no longer be able to get a straight up refund.


----------



## cballufo (Jan 21, 2011)

I have had my kindle only since Christmas and my letters are barely visible. Help


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

cballufo said:


> I have had my kindle only since Christmas and my letters are barely visible. Help


Call Amazon and they will replace it.

Amazon Kindle customer service: 1-866-321-8851

More CS information: How do I contact customer service?


----------



## wvpeach (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah Amazon would replace the Kindle if the issue gets real bad. Just now mine is fine, I have a little wear on the " W " key I must use it more. LOL But I am okay with that. In fact I would probably take a permanent marker and fill the letters in a bit rather than replacing a device that is working great other than a little keypad wear. But that is just me.


----------



## vergildabbs (Jan 25, 2011)

I got mine for Christmas and the paint is wearing off the buttons also.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

You would think that with all the people returning graphite Kindles with the keys wearing off, Amazon would fix this problem.  I was playing with a graphite model in Target last weekend and I rubbed one of the keys and I could see the letters fading right before my eyes.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

I got my K3 Kindle for Christmas too.  After a few weeks I thought that I needed reading glasses because the letters were fainter.  By week 4, I had Googled the problem, and ended up here.  Thank goodness I'm not going blind!!

Now, I have to decide whether to ask for a return, or stick with the Kindle I have (which otherwise works great!).


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

laurie_lu said:


> You would think that with all the people returning graphite Kindles with the keys wearing off, Amazon would fix this problem. I was playing with a graphite model in Target last weekend and I rubbed one of the keys and I could see the letters fading right before my eyes.


Indeed, there's no excuse and it's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

laurie_lu said:


> You would think that with all the people returning graphite Kindles with the keys wearing off, Amazon would fix this problem. I was playing with a graphite model in Target last weekend and I rubbed one of the keys and I could see the letters fading right before my eyes.


As with many such things, it _seems_ like a *LOT* of people are having the problem. . . .because they are the ones who post and say so. But it is very possible, maybe even likely, that the problem is not nearly as widespread as it appears based on posts here.


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> As with many such things, it _seems_ like a *LOT* of people are having the problem. . . .because they are the ones who post and say so. But it is very possible, maybe even likely, that the problem is not nearly as widespread as it appears based on posts here.


I've only had my Kindle since early January, but have read 4 books on it, including one that was 850 pages long. None of the marks have rubbed off on the arrows, letters or page turns. Even as I type this I'm afraid of jinxing myself!


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> As with many such things, it _seems_ like a *LOT* of people are having the problem. . . .because they are the ones who post and say so. But it is very possible, maybe even likely, that the problem is not nearly as widespread as it appears based on posts here.


I've been very careful with mine and it's still fine so far, but my fear is if I stopped worrying about how I pressed the buttons, they'd wear off. Fact is, they shouldn't wear off within a year or two, and I bet if anyone took their fingernail and scratched at a letter lightly, it would flake off, and that's unacceptable. I can scratch for as long as I want on this Dell laptop and it's impossible to scratch the letters off, so obviously there's a hang-up at one or more of their facilities.

There was a huge thread on Amazon's on product page about the issue, and every demo unit I've seen has fading letters, there has to be an issue.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I got my K3 at release time last August and use it every day.  I am only now noticing some fading of symbols on the 5-way controller, but that's it.  Honestly, I don't see what the big deal is...I've had computer keyboards where the letters faded completely away, and the keyboard was still perfectly functional.  It would be one thing if the keys no longer worked, but fretting over a small cosmetic issue?  Can't see it.


----------

